# All boatright owners advice please



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to be ordering a new boatright soon and before I do I want to ask any current or former boatright owners what they would do differently if they were having a new one built today. My plan is to order a 22' or 23' and power it with a 175-200hp motor.
I'll be fishing Galveston bay and many of the bayou systems around trinity. I have two young kids and a wife that like to fish so I have to account for them when building the boat. 
Any suggestions or advice on things you would add or modify basis the standard boatright build would be appreciated.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

78 in wide


----------



## C.DEPUTY (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, go wide. Do a bow mount on the front if you plan on using a trolling motor. I tried the transom mount but it wouldn't keep the trolling motor parallel and wasn't secure in rough chop. I have attached a few photos showing the modifications I made. Glen can build it any way you want. I also built a electronics box on the console and again if this is something you would be interested in, Glen can build this out of aluminum. It keeps you from having to drill holes into the boat and you can lock the box when you park somewhere. I had Glen put the large ice chest behind the leaning post for my grandchildren to sit when the bays are a little rough. This has worked out great. Glen built me a rack to hold two 75 quart coolers in front of the console. I did this for oxygen live well in one and fish in the other. This works great and is actually very comfortable to sit on. If I did it again, I would raise the rack a couple of inches so I could slide items like cases of beer or soda under ice chests. My boat is 21' and I run a 150 HP Suzuki on it and have no complaints on power or hole shot. I have owned a few boats in my time, and have fished out of many others. I have to say, this Boatright is the best platform I have ever fished on. And if it wasn't, I would tell you.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks deputy, I really like the ice chest set up, both behind the leaning post and especially the two in front. The electronics box is a great idea, something I would not have thought about. I've battled too many transom mounted trolling motors so the bow mount was automatic. I really appreciate the input.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

250 h.p.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ditto on the above. Also, get Glen to weld a piece of angle iron on your transom near the bottom where your transducer will go. I had to have 6 holes filled where old transducers were attached by drilling into the hull, (Mine is 1996 model). When I bought it used, the holes were filled with silicone??? Also, I replaced the carpet on the trailer with bunk slicks. Then, you might want some LED lights mounted on the bow for low light or night navigation. I did and it has saved my wife and I a few times running at night. Congrats on your choice and happy fishing with the family.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

By the way, the angle iron is aluminum,not steel, just editing my text that at first read makes it sound like we welded steel on there.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man I love these boats. How do they handle big bay chop when a Northern blows in? Seems like I'm always stuck in one of those.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

If you mount your trolling motor to the front on the block that comes welded up there put a short leash from it to the rail or replace the clamps with bolts. I had a new 24v Motorguide clamped pretty tight vibrate loose and go to the bottom at the mouth of South Bay in Port Isabel, the motor was new and unused.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys all great ideas, keep them coming please. I really appreciate it


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

*Like all flat bottom boat*



justletmein said:


> Man I love these boats. How do they handle big bay chop when a Northern blows in? Seems like I'm always stuck in one of those.


Very stable boat, but if you don't bent your knees, you'll feel that shock from your back to your teeth.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have owned 2...If you want to remain more manuverable, stick with a 66" bottom. You can land a plane on a 1966 and put your whole family in there. I have been on the 2072 and longer and they are great but an 1866 or 1966 are agile and rock steady which helps in creeks and avoiding danger...just my mho.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

These are pictures of a 2272 and a 2478. On the 24 we had Glen move the console up 12'' and could have went 6 more. We really like the flush deck because of the added deck space you gain.


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Big v nice boats for sure, what size motor on the 2272.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Oldriverrat,

I have had three different motors. 140 2 stroke Tohatsu, 150 Mercury Opti 2 stroke, and now a 140 Suzuki 4 stroke. Speed was about the same with each but I love the 4 stroke and still have good hole shot. The Mercury had more power but they dont run well upside down. LOL. You can call me if you have questions. we have been messing with these boats for a while

281-210-8287
Keith Varner


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, big v, those are beautiful boats. Thx for the pics.


----------



## C.DEPUTY (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL. JJtroutkiller, I'm not laughing at you, I'm laughing with you. I too had a 85# trust trolling motor come off the block and went for a swim in Baffin. And I had that baby clamped down tight. I rigged it now where it want even bounce. Its always good to know, there are others to share in your pain.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ooooh boatright pron.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

What are their shallow capabilities. Im completely ignorant to them other than they are great quality. Hows their price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

22-23' will run you close to 20k for just the boat


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Great thread...great boats...put my deposit down couple weeks ago on a 18'...but thinking a little smaller better suited...Jon boat style is my choice...1/8" so maybe the grand kids will have something to play with...looking forward to next duck season...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

They are not the smoothest riding hulls so you might consider putting a quick release bracket on your trolling motor and having a storage mount on the back deck so your trolling motor is not getting beat up while running in chop. Also put a seat for your kids behind the leaning post/drivers seats so they can ride on the smoothest part of the boat. Seating people in front of the console will be a rough ride in Galveston chop. Also maybe consider putting a 225 or 250 on the back instead of the 200. It will help with hole shot and since it's a tunnel hull you'll need more hp to push that big of a boat. Also on some days you'll be able to skim over the chop instead of plowing into waves with the extra speed you'll have. There are some situations when the faster you go the smoother the boat will run because you are staying on top of everything. Rails are good for kids they can sit comfortably on the side and play in the water without the chance of them falling overboard. Those boats are really nice and they are fishing machines. They run and get up very shallow and can fish quite a few people comfortably. I would own one in a second. Enjoy!


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*boatright options*

Purchased an 18 x 66 last spring and have been pleased with the construction, performance and great stability at rest. Normally there is only myself or one other person in the boat so 18 is large enough and with a 115 4 stroke is cheap to operate. Options I have or wish I had are listed.
1) The idea posted about a tab to add transducer is a good one. Wish I had done that.
2) The tie-off cleats are normally 6" aluminum. They ran out of 6" cleats and used 8" cleats on mine. I would insist on 8" cleats. Much easier to tie off and release.
3) Most are built with lower side rails in the back. Top of all my rails are 25" above the deck. This hits me about 1" above the knee joint and is comfortable to lean against. Some will say it interferes with your lure on the back swing of a cast. Doesn't cause me any problems.
4) Chose the leaning post with back rest and 6 rod holders on back. Love it. You can sit on the seat and put feet on tray in console and almost doze off. I now always wear a kill switch. The rod holders on back of the seat might interfere if you had an ice chest seat for passengers behind it. I don't like rod holders on side of console because of guests getting a lure in them moving along side of console.
5) Speaking of kill switches --the clip on them is useless which is why I used to not bother wearing one. To correct this add a battery clip to the lanyard. It attaches to shirts, shorts, jacket, or any other piece of clothing easy and quickly and does not come loose. Remove screw in clip and replace with a large split ring then attach to lanyard. The link below shows the kind of clip.

Bill

http://www.amazon.com/Gardner-Bender-14-510-Battery-Charging/dp/B000S8EX8Y

Sorry no pictures.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Boatright 2072*

Well, I could not resist.. Here are a few pics of mine..

The only regret is that I was working so much that I sold it..dammmit!!

In over 60 years of fishing the Texas coast, this was the best boat I ever owned. Even I could not tear it up..

BTW, they ride very well in a chop.. those who have not had one & learned to trim the boat should save their criticism for those things they know firsthand. From Pringle to Charlies in a good 2 ft chop @ 38 MPH.. Like a Majic Carpet Ride..

I did not want to cut the dash & wanted Line of Sight instruments, so I built the instrument box out of Starboard.. worked great & only 4 screws to get to the wiring..

Good luck,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey supergas what was shallow capabilities. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, nice rigs and great ideas and suggestions. Really appreciate all the input and love the pics!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Gettin Up*

G2

this boat with 3 men and all our stuff floated in about 3-4" of water..

I never tried to get up when in real shallow water as I don't like tearing up the bottom or the high $ Dual Props, so I would pole out to around 18"-2 ft and it would jump up with just a goose of the throttle...

It would probably get up in less, but I never tried it..

Would run as shallow as I ever wanted to go.. actually fished in San Antonio Bay and would ease up to a oyster reef & just rest the boat on the reef & fish as I do not wade fish.. then when it was time to go, just put her in reverse & gently back off..

Also for those interested, I used this boat at the POC jetties for Tarpon fishing as well as in the surf for trout... we took a big roller over the bow one day, came over the center console & knocked the crappola our of us, but the water just rolled off the stern & we kept on going.. Very Safe Boat!!

SG :texasflag


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Supergas. That answers alot. I recently sold my 24 Haynie Cat to build house and now im in market again. If the boatright can run backlakes and around POC like my Haynie, may be boat for me. I like the idea of gelcoat not getting torn up from oyster reefs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

After getting gas this morning in Seabrook a guy rolled up with a Boatright.. Stoped and took a quick look at the boat and talked to the man. He said it was his second one in the last 7 years and will never own a different boat. Nice boat in person for sure and will last forever IMO. I did ask him about how it handles in the chop and he said it does just fine if you know how to get the trim right at the right speed. It has got me wanting one for sure...


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I do a lot a wade fishing so I had Glen weld a small pipe at each pontoon step so I could take my stringer off when I get into the boat and stick it in the pipe. I also have 20 welded in rod holders because the grandkids like to evening fish for reds out of the boat. I put an LED in the circuit so I could tell when the Purgo switch was turned off. Funny story with that one.....ask Glen. I added a Purgo switch so I can turn off both the neutral and hot.
Love the boat. Will never have another brand. Love the Suzuki 140 and the McClain all aluminum trailer.
Glen is as honest as he can be and will treat you right!


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

I too am looking at getting one and have been seriously trying to decide between a 200 and 225, a lot of guys who own them run 150s, and 175s on all sizes and give numbers of 35-40mph. Ive read of a few talking 45mph but my guess is they were 250s and propped for speed and not getting up in skinny water. Im leaning towards a 200 as its cheaper, better on gas, and should put me in the upper 30s which is plenty IMO for a flat bottom boat. Glen has told me that 78 inch bottoms do draft the least amount but he also said that the wider you go the more you pound in rough water, vs cut through it. That's good info on the seating in back for kids, I am catering to little ones as well and was originally thinking of dual chests with pads in front of console. I might have to reconsider. As far as draft goes, I have gotten very mixed reviews, Ive heard 4inches, and I have heard 8 or 9. I am kind of thinking (after looking at picutres) its in the 7-8 range. Im guessing the people saying four might be forgetting the rakes on the underside that add to draft but this is all observation not exp., or discounting prev posters, just my observation. They obviously get skinny as they are the go to for flounder rigs set up with fans. Unfortunately I am not having to decide instantly as I have a might bit of saving to do before I pull the trigger.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

wannaBfishin said:


> I do a lot a wade fishing so I had Glen weld a small pipe at each pontoon step so I could take my stringer off when I get into the boat and stick it in the pipe. I also have 20 welded in rod holders because the grandkids like to evening fish for reds out of the boat. I put an LED in the circuit so I could tell when the Purgo switch was turned off. Funny story with that one.....ask Glen. I added a Purgo switch so I can turn off both the neutral and hot.
> Love the boat. Will never have another brand. Love the Suzuki 140 and the McClain all aluminum trailer.
> Glen is as honest as he can be and will treat you right!


Which boat do you have and how does that 140 do on it?


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 1972, 19 ft long and 72" wide. The 140 hp does fine for me. I can cruise at 30 - 35 mph. Not out to race anyone. Gets GREAT gas mileage. The 140 is a 4 cylinder. If you go to the 150 HP or larger you get to the 6 cyl.
I can get out of the boat in ankle deep water to wade. Not bad for what I enjoy.
By the way, I had an extra pipe welded onto the front of the console for my large landing net. Really enjoy the boat!!!!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I put a MANUAL Jack Plate on it which Glen wasn't too fond of BUT I had an electric one that gave me fits on another boat. I found that the setting was the same anyways. Love it!!!! Raised the motor about 3 inches. It runs plenty shallow for me.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

I have been lurking on this thread since it started and could not resitst any longer. LOL I could not be happier with my 1998 model 18-66 model. The boat has been through more than I could ask and got me in safely. Surf, wave in..... Wave out. Oh s*%? In the marsh and I really don't want to be out here in this stuff in the middle of the bay..... LOL. To boot, I just took it back to Glen for a "face lift" and looks like new. Easy formula on these boats.... Length= smoother ride. Width = shallower draft, generally speaking........ Draft varies with with configuration on weigh and components. They are not sped demons but without doubt are the shallowest running, getting up and durable thing on the water. Please hand me the popcorn.....


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

Good stuff, like what I hear!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Boatright*

I have a 1997-22X78 with a 225 Verado. I have repainted, replaced the safe-floor, and repowered it!! I love it!!! Runs as shallow as I want it to, and runs as fast as I want it to!! Still have some things to upgrade on it and finish up!!!

Here is the link of some of the work.....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=394808&highlight=boatright


----------



## jamesoquin (Oct 31, 2008)

*2272 Boatright*

In the process right now. Will be powered with a 175 Zuke. Glenn has helped all the way. The fuel tank under the console was a little tricky because the tank manufacturer has gone out of business. New elevated console boats may get an aluminum tank. Glenn bought a polytank from a friend of his.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Look awesome so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

here's mine 19/66 with 140 Suzuki . The hardest thing for me was getting it propped right . There are a few things I would have done different but over all I'm happy with it .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesoquin (Oct 31, 2008)

*Boatright 2272*

Finally. It's Alive!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats, that is one sweet ride. Now we just need pics with slime on the deck.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

oldriver88 said:


> I have a 1997-22X78 with a 225 Verado. I have repainted, replaced the safe-floor, and repowered it!! I love it!!! Runs as shallow as I want it to, and runs as fast as I want it to!! Still have some things to upgrade on it and finish up!!!
> 
> Here is the link of some of the work.....
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=394808&highlight=boatright


I know that ramp! good Ole gouhole boat ramp haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

you'll be very happy. I grew up fishing on a '91 that isn't flush deck but much lighter than the flush decks (1860) that will go anywhere there is water with a 90 hrs.

ran 2 at a place I used to work, 22' and 24' with a 115 horse and 150 horse respectively... that 24' was a BEAST idle around all day in 6 in of water and then drop the hammer and pop up to slide across chop. 

If I bought another boat I would have to look at a 24 ft BR for sure

Congrats on the rig!


----------



## jamesoquin (Oct 31, 2008)

*Boatright 175 Suzuki Prop Issues*

Shocker! I had prop issue with a 175 Suzuki. Couldn't seem to dial it in with off the shelf Power Techs. Had a 15" 21P, no good 5400 rpm WOT. Had a 15.25" 17P, no good, hit rev limiter. Here is what I am running now. OFX4 (4blade) 15.25" diameter with 19P. My Boatright is a 2272 elevated console, sporting an Atlas Jack and Boatright compression plate. The numbers are showing 8% slippage at mid-range and 9% slippage at WOT. Unfortunately, it is not going to win a race tops out around 38mph. I keep telling myself, "It is not a SCB, it's a bigass john bottom" joking aside; I love it. The flush deck is huge. The OFX4 will need some cup added to keep from blowing out while raising the motor.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking to buy a boatright 22-24' what should I expect to pay?


----------



## ClintonWade (Nov 6, 2012)

The longer you go the smoother of a ride you will have without affecting speed very much. The wider you go the more surface area you have, the more drag it creates which causes you to go slower. If you're going 22 and want to go wide you may want to up what you put on the back. 250SHO


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking at buying a boat ride just curious if anyone has called a tube for a ski?


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Auto sorest really butchered my post above, and I don't see a link to edit.

I bought a 2278 last night with a Merc 175. My question was if anyone has pulled a tub or a skier and if so how well did it do? Looking at putting a removable skie pole in it to pull the kids in a tube. 

Planning on having Glenn at boatright build me a T top maybe I can have him design it to pull a tube from the t top.


----------



## shallowminded14 (Jun 24, 2015)

I have one, its 18ft, not sure on the width, but if I was you i would go with a v bottom bay boat unless you are duck hunting/flounder gigging/bowfishing out of it. They are incredible boats, just not really a fishing boat in my mind, more of a duck hunter and flounder gigger. Thats just my opinion though. Feel free to disagree


----------

